# How big do you think my little boy will get?



## chela (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had my baby since he was 10 weeks old, and now he's 25! Right now he weighs 51 pounds even. I'm wandering how big you think he may be? His mom was 64 pounds, and the father 92. I've been feeding him Fromm's Large Breed Puppy. I've looked at a couple growth calculators and got totally different results. (sorry if multiple posts, my laptop is being a total jerk)


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hard to say. All I can tell you is that my boy grew like a weed till about six months and then his growth slowed way down. Between 6 months and now (18 months), he's probably only gained about 10 pounds. He's stayed about 79 pounds since January. 

They sure do change in those first few months! I've got his 13-week puppy pictures rotating as my screen saver right now and it's amazing to think that just over a year ago, he was SO much different.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

85 lbs.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What was his weight at 4 months? I have heard that at 4 months they are at their half wieght. Mine was 37 lbs at 4 months. That should put him at roughly 74lbs at maturity. I am not sure if this will hold true but time will tell.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

robk said:


> What was his weight at 4 months? I have heard that at 4 months they are at their half wieght. Mine was 37 lbs at 4 months. That should put him at roughly 74lbs at maturity. I am not sure if this will hold true but time will tell.


If there's any truth to that, it's supposedly at 5 months. My breeder tells me that all his dogs are consistently half their adult weight at 5 months. I'm sure that doesn't apply to all dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe it is 4 months for females and 5 months for males.
I made that up.
My dog was 35 at 4 months and is 70 at 2+ years.
I am guessing your guy will top out at 80-85.


----------



## chela (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! it's no biggie, really, just always nice to know what to expect! Everyone always comments on how big he's going to be when they see his paws. Either way, he'll always be that cute little bundle of fluff in me eyes.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

As long as you keep him in good shape, he'll get as big as he was genetically designed to get. My guess would be somewhere around 80-85 pounds like his sire.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

chela said:


> Thanks, everyone! it's no biggie, really, just always nice to know what to expect! Everyone always comments on how big he's going to be when they see his paws. Either way, he'll always be that cute little bundle of fluff in me eyes.


Hehe... I started a thread about that 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/170828-experts-omg-you-dog-will-huge.html


----------

